# Bowie Knife



## Razor Blade (Nov 13, 2016)

Here is a bowie knife that i finished up a few weeks ago. It has a blade about 10 inches long, with a stag handle. The leather sheath is hand made also in my shop. Thanks for looking.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 13, 2016)

Looks good Scott, that's a fine sheath too.  Someone needs to match it up with a Colt SAA.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 13, 2016)

Thats right


----------



## one hogman (Nov 13, 2016)

Awe sum looking knife Scott,!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2016)

now that's a knife!


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 14, 2016)

Looks like something that Mick on Wolf Creek would carry, just better!

Great looking knife.


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 14, 2016)

Great job...sheath is just as impressive as the knife.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice-un Scottie.
Did grind enough steel off that to make a nice matching B/T though. That big hammer ready?


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes sir , got the motor on it this weekend, now putting in the shims on top bearing caps. Adjust the brake blocks and pull the wire. All thats left to do.


----------



## marknga (Nov 14, 2016)

That looks great, complete package. Well done.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind comments.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 14, 2016)

Beautiful knife and fantastic leather!  Way to go Scott!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 15, 2016)

Very nice Scott.


----------

